# Big Ternetzi



## jp80911

This really got me wanting some terns. every single one he caught is much bigger than all the reds he caught in the Season 1 Piranha episode.


----------



## Guest

That's a good sized fish


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Did he measure it? Was it bigger than 13 inches? I remember that huge controversy where all the fish nerds had a battle royale debating the size of a Tern in the wild.


----------



## Guest

It definitely looks bigger then 13 inches.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve

Big fish


----------



## Smoke

Nice tern!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice kick ass specimen you got there, Jeremy!...Your Tern rocks like a VENOM concert!!!...


----------



## jp80911

ni he didn't measure them, he tried to hold one with one hand but it's too wide across for his hand so I figure the fish is at least 6" tall or he has really tinny hands.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

yes i remember this and im already planning my trip to south america this summer


----------



## Tensa

jp80911 said:


> ni he didn't measure them, he tried to hold one with one hand but it's too wide across for his hand so I figure the fish is at least 6" tall or he has really tinny hands.


even my tiny hands would put the P at minimum 6 inches tall. we all know Jeremy isnt a short dude either so that has to be a huge P either way.

and yea we tend to argue about size a lot around here kind of pointless really. either believe it or not no sense arguing over stupid stuff. arguing doesnt change reality whether the majority agree with reality or not. if someone calls a rose a daisy then its a daisy to them...still smells and looks the same. even science chances "facts" or fixes "errors" take the status of pluto for example or total number of planets. either way nice terns lil pale but hey if they endup in my tank i wouldnt be mad


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

So is this new episisode all terns?


----------



## jp80911

I wish it was about terns but sadly no, its about a killer ray, Potamotrygon brachyura. the one he caught is 53" diameter across, he saw a dead one earlier with the tail cut off and all gutted and dehydrated under the sun and still weight 200lbs.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

So there are 2 episodes on giant rays then? One season he did a giant ray from somehwere in asia.


----------



## jp80911

Yea, that one was a giant Mekong River ray, more low profile (thinner build) with a much longer tail


----------



## balluupnetme

Thats a badass lookin ray looks muscular


----------



## bob351

Danny Tanner said:


> Did he measure it? Was it bigger than 13 inches? I remember that huge controversy where all the fish nerds had a battle royale debating the size of a Tern in the wild.












that ray is sweet, love south american rays


----------



## salvo85

Amazing fish, nature is irreplaceable


----------



## sprfunk

Some guy got hit by one and said it took like 3 years to heal. They showed gain-green pictures. I don't like rays.


----------



## His Majesty

sweet catch

and that massive FW ray is epic. some english guy (robson green) went to the amazon to try to catch one and it was the size of a car. and its bard was thicker that a mans arm


----------



## MFNRyan

That episode was just on a few weeks ago. The guy that got hit took six or seven years to heal. He caught one on the beach an it got him trying to get it back in the water. I was wondering what type of P that was in the episode. He caugth so many of them an as soon as his bait hit the water. The bigger ones turned on at night. I want a tern now!! lol Glad I found this post because I was very interested in what size fish it was. Also I believe I have it recorded an will watch it again. I'm pretty sure he said one of them was over 16" an all the ones he caught were some of the biggest Piranha he had caught to date!


----------



## fury

i love all his episodes


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

This one is 16"+


----------



## MFNRyan

Yeah I'm actually rewatching the show right now lol I got it on my DVR he said he caught many over 16" an he was catching them fast. Could you imagine that beauty in your house. MAN!!!


----------

